# Commercial restaurant hoods



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

The jar is the protection. 
just don't over lamp or you'll be buying a lot of bulbs.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

scrawmer said:


> The mason jar lighting that goes inside the hood is there any where in the code that says a person has to use shatter proof lamps, if the glass jar cover is on the fixture.


needs to be shatter proof


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> needs to be shatter proof


Not if the lamp is protected by a jar.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

410.4 c


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

wildleg said:


> 410.4 c



????!!!! 2008 NEC- No such location.

http://www.dps.state.ia.us/fm/electrician/PDFs/State_of_Iowa_Electrical_Board_FAQ.pdf

Looks as though they are testing under 2008 (as of 04/01/2008),that may guide the answer.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry that was 2005 

in 2008 it would be 410.10 C


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

wildleg said:


> sorry that was 2005
> 
> in 2008 it would be 410.10 C



No prob- been 08' here (01/01/2008) and my natural instinct goes there.

But 410.10(C) mentions nothing of the lamp. Only the fixture (luminaire).

So the 'Jelly jar' covers it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

As far as I know there isn't anywhere in our code NEC, maybe health department. Who is making you change them?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum scrawmer.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Wewlcome to the forum scrawmer



Mr 1978- You are so good at the welcomes:thumbsup:. myself I forget. But I remember when I was welcomed.:thumbsup:
that is very nice.

Welcome! You will enjoy it here!


----------

